# Unganged Mode



## c0nstan (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich hab gerade ein paar Threads dazu gelesen.
Jemand hat sogar irgendeinen Artikel zitiert, in dem steht, dass sowohl ganged als auch unganged beides Dual channel Betriebsmodi sind.
Doch die mehrheit aller Leute sagt wohl das ganged dualchannel ist, und unganged singlechannel.
Ich frage dies, weil bei CPU-Z steht 

Channels#   Dual
DC Mode     Unganged

was ja dem wiedersprechen würde was die meisten Leute sagen.
Ich hab eine gerade Anzahl an Speicher drinne, und auch in den Slots wies im Handbuch steht für dualchannel betrieb.

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Aholic (31. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/11704-ganged-und-unganged.html


----------



## c0nstan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja danke, aber wie gesagt, ich hatte sowas ja auch schon gelsen, nur irgendein Artikel sagte, dass beides Dualchannel ist..
Und ich dachte es wird aktiviert wenn eine gerade Anzahl an Speichern drin ist. Ich hab eine grade Anzahl und laut Handbuch auch die richtigen Slots belegt, damit Dualchannel an ist.
CPU-Z sagt ja auch Dualchannel, aber gleichzeitig auch unganged... also was nun ?


----------



## Dude101 (1. Januar 2010)

unganged heißt 64bit bandbreite für jeden der riegel sprich lese und schreibzugriffe gleichzeitig möglich dafür etwas geringere Transferdaten welche sich aber nur bei programmen mit viel ram-aktivität bemerkbar macht. Im normalfall sollte man diesen modus bevorzugen da die Vorteile den Nachteilen überwiegen.
Im ganged mode werden 2 Riegel zusammen mit 128bit betrieben wodurch entweder gelsen oder geschrieben werden kann dafür je nach zugriffsart ca 10-15% mehr Transfer pro zeit.

So hab ich das in nem anderen Thread verstanden hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

Ich zitiere mal von hier www.planet3dnow.de/... :
"_Während bei unganged der Speichercontroller mit 2x 64 Bit betrieben wird, bedeutet ganged einen Betrieb mit 1x 128 Bit, ähnlich wie beim K8. Beide Varianten bedeuten Dual-Channel, auch wenn einige Mainboards den ganged-Mode als Single-Channel "erkennen".

Beim ganged-Mode profitieren Single-Threaded-Anwendungen, da die Speicherzugriffe gebündelt werden. Vom unganged-Mode hingegen profitieren Multi-Threaded-Anwendungen oder der Multitasking-Betrieb, da die Speicherzugriffe separat behandelt werden können und somit der Speicherzugriff optimiert wird.

Ganged und unganged wirken sich direkt auf die Performance einzelner Anwendungen aus. Dabei kann es vorkommen, dass eine Anwendung von ganged profitiert, die nächste wiederum von unganged. Hier muss jeder User für sich die bestmögliche Einstellung in Verbindung mit seinen meistgenutzten Anwendungen finden._"


----------



## c0nstan (2. Januar 2010)

Okay, vielen dank, also ist doch beides dualchannel... weil fast alle behaupten das eine sei single,das andere dualchannel.
Aber was genau is dann eigntlich dualchannel ?

Gruß


----------

